# Greetings from Kent Island, MD



## Holdfast321 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello all,

I bought a Catalina 27 today and am happy to be a part of the sailing community for the first time in years. I'm looking forward to learning from all of you and being part of the crew!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome, we're just on the other side of the bay. Congrats on the boat


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome. I used to live in Arnold and spent a lot of time on and around KI!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet. We keep our Catalina in Rock Hall. There are a couple of Kent Island SailNetters. Best of luck with your boat.

You might consider joining one of the Catalina owners associations. Lots of support.

International Catalina 27/270 Association

Also:

Chesapeake Catalina Yacht Club - Sailing in the Cheasapeake Bay

The Chesapeake Catalina club is active and when we were members (more than likely renewing for 2015), we received a lot of help and encouragement.


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

My first "voyage" on the Bay was a circumnavigation of Kent Island in a 19' open boat. We surprised a crabber by anchoring overnight in Tanner's Creek.

Hmm, before that I did the "crossing" from the Severn River to Kent Island on a sunfish.

Still going around the island, though. There's lots of good cruising there.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> Welcome to SailNet. We keep our Catalina in Rock Hall. There are a couple of Kent Island SailNetters. Best of luck with your boat.
> 
> You might consider joining one of the Catalina owners associations. Lots of support.
> 
> ...


I don't know how strong the Catalina 27/270 Association is, but if it is only 1/2 as good as the C-34 owners association, it will be great.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet and the wonderful world of sailing on the Chesapeake Bay. Catalina 27's make good 'Bay Boats'. They are still raced one design as well. 

Jeff


----------

